# Most Effective Training Aids



## Almost Pro (Jan 27, 2012)

Is Anyone else sick of spending money on expensive training aids?
I would love to buy more training aids, but the really good ones that fix a lot of swing issues are too expensive! 

How many of you would rather rent training aids from the driving range, or somewhere, and return them once your swing is fixed, I know I would?


----------



## CrossGolfPro (Jan 21, 2012)

Almost,

I've got two for you and they're not gimmicky...

1) Medicine Ball - If you use the medicine ball to practice your rotation, especially if you have a partner you can work with, it's great for not only that, but balance and tempo as well. Not to mention it will help you get more fit.

2) Pilates Balance Pads - works on your balance which is key to the golf swing and actually gives you a nice leg workout.

Hope that helps..

Sean - CrossGolfPro


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Other than the odd piece of exercise equipment, the only training aids I have are, on one end, very scientific and on the other end, very basic.

I have a radar device you put slightly outside your swing path. You set it for the club you are using and hit balls, then read the screen to see how far you carried each shot. Using it with my wedges and a measured string to check against it, I found it quite accurate. I was hitting balls on a school field near me and the grass was long enough that there was very minimal roll. The reading for each shot was within a yard every time.

The very basic aid is something all of us should use on the range, a set of straight edges to align us at a target. You can pay a lot of money for fiberglass sticks packaged nicely and made for the purpose. Or, you can buy 2 of the cheapest possible steel driver shafts and sand down the finish a bit so it doesn't reflect the sun back at you.

An improvement on the steel shafts, as used by a buddy whose family owns a drafting/art supplies store, is a set of 48" rulers. He marked one of them up for the sake of ball placement. I think a couple plain old 36" yardsticks, usually less than a dollar each from your local Lowes or home Depot store, would do nicely too.


----------



## Linx2Fitness (Feb 13, 2012)

Almost Pro,
I like your suggestion - it is innovative and you may be onto something! I've tried a couple training aids and, honestly, they were more like "band-aids". The very best thing I would recommend is to work with a trainer or golf pro - someone who is an expert, who can see and analyze what you are needing improvement on in your swing. May be a little $$$ on the front end but the long-term gains are high...you may actually "fix" what's "wrong" and not need to buy or rent training aids any more! 
Just a thought.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with most of the examples given above. That said the two best training aids I know of are hitting off real turf, and the ball's flight after leaving the club. I like the medicine ball example for physical training. The balance pads sound like a good option. 

I use 3 training aids that cost me a total of $7.00 Those are 3' metal yard sticks. I use them for straight edges for alignment, ball position, foot position, and swing path. I can use them on the putting green as well. I use yard sticks so I can use the numbers as reference points. Also I don't put much faith in range balls, and how they fly after impact. Balls tend to wear out and fly funny after so many hits. 

You can't duplicate hitting off real turf. A mat, and a computer just don't do it. The mat itself will hide swing problems which will cause impact problems. The computer launch monitor is only as good as it's programming which gets out of adjustment quite easy. A digital camera copy of the swing, played back on a computer is about all I would use a computer for. 

The ball's flight after impact tells golfers everything they need to know about their swing, and club head position at impact. The ball's flight will show one of golf's 10 ball flights. 9 of those 10 are bad. All the golfer needs to do is learn, and understand what causes those 9 bad shots, and they can then help themselves out when needed.

Finding a qualified pro to help one's swing is easier said than done. A golfer needs to be careful before throwing down hard earned cash for instruction that might not fit their own level of learning. Plus there are more than a few swing "charlatans" out there who do more harm than good. 
:thumbsup:


----------

